# اقوى برنامج لحساب قيمة مقاومة الليد "البرنامج من تصميمي الشخصي"



## Omar Mekkawy (14 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوعي اليوم هو " برنامج لحساب مقاومة الليد حتى لا تحترق (البرنامج)"


اليوم اقدم لكم البرنامج و هو من تصميمي الشخصي 


كان لي موضوع سابق و هو سؤال عن القانون الذى يتم من خلاله حساب قيمة المقاومة 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t224622.html


و الحمد لله تمت مساعدتي ​

أولاً : شكر خاص للأستاذ ماجد عباس (مشرف هندسة الإلكترونيات).


لمساعدتي في شرح قانون حساب قيمة المقاومة


و لذلك :


قررت اهداء البرنامج للمنتدى كهدية نظراً لمساعدتي. 


البرنامج يتكون من قانونين 


كما بالصورة التالية 









ملاحظة :الصورة السابقة كانت بالرابط التالي و هي ملك ل ا/ ماجد عباس 


و هي موجودة بالرابط التالي 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t224622.html
لتحميل البرنامج :​

http://www.4shared.com/file/ACn5YwxM/___.html​

البرنامج مجاناً ​

الإصدار : 1.0.0​

البرنامج على هيئة (.exe) للتسطيب .


ارجوا ان أكون قد قدمت شىء مفيد لكم 


ارجوا اضافة افكار جديدة لهذا البرنامج لإنشاء اصدارات اخرى


و شكراً لكم 


مع تمنياتي لكم بالنجاح و التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
صور حقيقية من البرنامج 
الصور موجودة بالمرفقات​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك



شكراً لك 
ارجوا ان يكون البرنامج ليس به اخطاء
ارجوا لك التوفيق
و كل عام و حضرتك بخير​


----------



## amirengineer (15 نوفمبر 2010)

عمل رائع يا أخ عمر و الي الأمام....


----------



## ابو ربحي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخ عمر 
جاري التحميل
وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 نوفمبر 2010)

amirengineer قال:


> عمل رائع يا أخ عمر و الي الأمام....



شكراً لك 
و كل عام و أنتم بخير ​


----------



## ادور (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووررر كتير لك


----------



## saed4529 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا
شكرا
شكرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ادور قال:


> مشكووووووووووررر كتير لك



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جاري انشاء الإصدار الثاني للبرنامج
و شكراً لكم​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود 
:55::55::55::55::55::55:​


----------



## البستان1 (8 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Salman9 (23 يوليو 2013)

مشكووور على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## Ayman-bit (23 يوليو 2013)

مشكور على البرنامج ووفقك الله


----------



## احمدالعراق (11 أغسطس 2013)

انت مشكور نحن في انتظار برنامجك الثاني والاول الربط لايعمل


----------



## احمدالعراق (11 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن اعادة الرفع من جديد


----------

